# Wife has multi orgasms



## RockyHart (Dec 11, 2012)

I am 57 my wife 55. Our sex life has always been good but in the last few years we changed strategy. Now I hold back my orgasm and let her have as many as she can.
The result is she has an average of 5 orgasms at a time. Sometimes this escalates to 10 orgasms.
Recently we had a spat and the make up sex was just great. Over two days she had 20 orgasms.
I can go without coming for a number of days and find my self- control is much better now.
Am I just lucky or do other couples experience this as well?


----------

